# 1989 Ford f-250 w/western setup and Meyer plow



## moosey (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi, I have a 1989 f-250 w/western setup conventional. And I was given a Meyer plow. Truck is in shop being given a winter prep and no way to findout if it will work. My question is this, Can it work or be fabricated to work on the truck. I just got it today for free. I'm tight for $ but been looking for a western for it. So any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

The plow itself should mount up to everything, it would just be the power angling that might need the ends changed on the hydraulic lines. someone will correct me if that isn't right


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

the plow ears are different width between meyer and western but you can have a set of ears welded on for cheap and be able to use either blade.We used to do this years ago so we always had a spare handy.


----------

